
Ask HN: Any tips on getting into teaching at private schools? - eof
I am in my mid 30s; reasonably successful software career, complete with failed startup.<p>I recently quit a job that just brought me so much stress and no joy.  I like hacking on stuff but &quot;working&quot; has largely killed any ability to enjoy the process.<p>I have often thought about teaching, I&#x27;ve done some tech based summer programs in the past; and I think it might be a way for me to actually enjoy going to work (at least, most days).  I know I&#x27;d be taking a huge paycut.<p>I don&#x27;t have a degree; I&#x27;d love to work in an open environment; at some weird hippy school or something.<p>Really appreciate any tips or insights.
======
BinaryBuddha
If you're in the US, I'd recommend looking at getting a private school
teaching license, generally issued by whatever body governs education. These
typically don't have education requirements as long as you can demonstrate
proof of work experience.

I'd also recommend looking at the opposite - nonprofit organizations hiring
instructors for STEM courses; many of these will have the environment you
described(I only suggest this because you mention that you are prepared to
take a pay cut).

Lastly, I'd strengthen your profile/ resume by using online courses and
certifications

I've used a variation of these tips to land teaching gigs at both private
schools & nonprofits, and hope they serve you well.

Good luck!

------
jgamman
pretty sure you'll need to get a degree and a teaching certification otherwise
you'll be a teacher's aide. at least in my country.

~~~
matt_the_bass
In the US, a teaching certificate or degree is generally not required for
private schools. Though I think one would be hard pressed to find a position
without a degree.

